# Magazines for 1911s



## doose71 (May 8, 2009)

Hello,
I am the owner of several Colt 1911s. I recently aquired a Special Combat Govt 2 tone and it came with 2 magazines with bumpers. Does anyone know who might have made these magazines?? It has a shooting star follower. Can anyone suggest the best magazines for 1911s?? I have heard that the Colts (and possibly others) come with vendor or aftermarket magazines. Are the Tripp Research magazines or Wilson Combat magazines worth the extra cost?? Any input would be appreciated!! Happy shooting!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If the ones you have, have a shooting star on them they were made by Chip McCormick. Wilson and Tripps are well worth the money if they work in your pistol. My S&W's do not like the Wilson Combat Mags, but my Kimber has never missed a beat with them in over 5,000rds.:smt023


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

Yes, the Tripp Research & Wilson Mags are worth the money, after all it's just a few bucks when you think about it relative to your gun functioning properly, right?
I have a Kimber 1911 and the above mags are the only ones that have entered it.


----------

